# Will over flowering my plants cause



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 17, 2014)

If I over flower my plants will they go hermie on me? I am scared cause all the breeders say 50 day flower times and I'm at 60+ and still going. I do not see a single amber trich yet. If I see at least one amber trich on any of the 6 plants I'd pull the plug lol.

I have put my baby's threw hell and I don't wanna mess it up on the final stretch that would just be a fatal blow.

I use a 40x jeweler loupe to look at them. I have pulled a leaf off and sat at the table and looked my loupe has a built in LED so I can see well but still no amber. To be honest it's hard to tell about cloudy ones.

I think I burned the plants so badly that trich production is hurt a lot and is delayed. 

So do you guys think I have made them retarded or delayed? Can they go hermie? If I over flower will it degrade THC quality?


----------



## Kraven (Jun 17, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> If I over flower my plants will they go hermie on me? I am scared cause all the breeders say 50 day flower times and I'm at 60+ and still going. I do not see a single amber trich yet. If I see at least one amber trich on any of the 6 plants I'd pull the plug lol.
> 
> I have put my baby's threw hell and I don't wanna mess it up on the final stretch that would just be a fatal blow.
> 
> ...



Yes if you let them flower too long there is a chance they will hermie, it's the plants survival mechanism...with that being said throw breeders time to flower out the door....its usually two weeks or more for me and I have been growing the same strain/ pheno for over twenty years. Their times are based on nearly clinical conditions and although you too can achieve them it's really hard. I sounds like you have stressed them a bit so that's gonna slow flower down...You will know when to harvest, they just don't look the same. Also they gain 2/3 of their weight the last two weeks, here is a pic that might help.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2014)

Just go by the trichomes like Kraven said. He is right breeders exaggerate when their plants will be done. Lots of people take plants from 60-70 days. Depends on the strain. GOod genetics shouldn't hermi. I should know I just had one hermi....lol


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 17, 2014)

What caused it to hermie rosebud?

Yes I have stressed the plants badly in flower so I'm geussing that's what will take some extra time.
I am having a satellite installed this Sunday and am worried he won't be "cool" and rat me out. I don't see why he would no children in the house. I was thinking of making up some fake papers and attaching it to my tent to make it look legit. I don't wanna move them it will be while they are sleeping.

My wife's had it with the heat from the grow and the no high channels on TV so she called them in.


----------



## jingo (Jun 17, 2014)

Man it is so easy to do it yourself with satellite tv you should order a package on the internet and install it yourself. You have enough stress with growing and if your in the USA some of those people are homeland security hero's, that and the patriot act has a narco terror section that includes mj.

If you are in the 3 rd week that tall plant will ruin your whole grow. Ideally that screen would be an even carpet of buds. To get that way you'll need to bend that tall one down under and I still think it will own the tent in the end.

Was it me I might just yank it lower the light to recommended distance maybe 16" for a 400 hid.

I think you would end up with a lot better total weight. Imho


----------



## MR1 (Jun 17, 2014)

I am with Jingo on installing your own satellite. It is fairly easy to do.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 18, 2014)

> Yes I have stressed the plants badly in flower so I'm geussing that's what will take some extra time.
> I am having a satellite installed this Sunday and am worried he won't be "cool" and rat me out. I don't see why he would no children in the house. I was thinking of making up some fake papers and attaching it to my tent to make it look legit. I don't wanna move them it will be while they are sleeping.
> 
> My wife's had it with the heat from the grow and the no high channels on TV so she called them in.


   ISSUE #1 - WIFE!!!!
  if it were me id give her grab by shoulders give her a lil shake tell her to wake the F up and ask her wat the hell she was thinkin calin people into the home while growin withjout even concoling with u first.  and her moanin bout the heat form the grow....?  sounds like she aint the type who gonna be there by ur side the whoel time while ur in the slammer if ever happens form growin either...  idk considering I assume shes in cahootz wit u and the grow an all and possibley smoking stash ur growin as well... jus seems a idiot move that was poorly thought out before she made call to satellite dudes while ur illegally growin if hses actually even awarse of it that is...  and if shes puffin ur stash as well then telel her go find her own from now on LOL..  
 idk maybe im assuming more than I should dude, but sounds me like  u two need to sit down and let her know the ropes before even carryin on growin illegally imho. jus sayin is all...  
 I don't even have cable personally amnd I find plenty to do pertaining to the ol hobby all the time and if shes not that into it all and would rather care more bout satellite TV to watch than ur security while im still assuming she even actually knows ur growing too. 
 cancel the service call for satellite and let her kow she gona have to wiat til u get things arranged better security wise first tehn u'll call back for apntment later on, otherwise tell her if hse don't like it she cut off smoking indefinitely LOL..  and if she don't smoke and gets mad at ur ultimatum considering the circumstances then I feel its in ur best interest to jsu not grow til she either has absolutely no idea what ur doin and keep it from her 100%.  
  if I had a nickel for every dude ive known in my life whos been thrown under a bus as a result of an angry wife or gf.  I mean wat happens when the real summer blistering heat hits come july august and shes really gripin bout the heat then...  better be pre-emptive and go out an buy hjer an ac to sit in window next her recliner in front of her brand new satellite TV before she calls in the ac guys while ur in middle hangin ur harvest bro..  
good luck

PS: honestly I mean no offense by my post bro. im just sayin  is all. idk  ur whoel situation and I have a knack for being overanylitical wit things in life and just got bad gut feelin when  read ur post (hence my comment botu the nikel for angry GF's thing) but maybe I read too into it too.. beter safe than sorry I always say.  better yet tell her if she compromises ur grow and u end up in jail for her lack of communication and understanding wit u then she gon be sittin at home without money or anything not even AC or satellite while ur gonna be kikin back in county wit AC and free cable that works even LOL. see how she like them apples . naw Jus messin .


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2014)

Can you take everything down for Sunday? I know that is hard, but if he is going to be in the room with the grow??? I don't know what state you are in, but man, i have heard of some great people being busted in some states... I would take it down and put my plants in the somewhere...garage? do you have a place they won't be???? 

My freedom baby hermied because they were rushed to market genetics. In other words, the genetics weren't stable.  I will never by from them again..  I learned something...But the good and kinda funny news is my husband likes the smokie from the hermie... said it is a lot weaker then what i normally grow...lol weird how stuff turns out.... Good luck with the cable guy...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't live in the USA I live in Canada . Last time this company was at my place the tech and I blazed a fatty. I am a lic card holder to have MJ in my possession . 

Thank you guys for all the concerns


----------



## MR1 (Jun 18, 2014)

As you know ,Health Canada is telling all growers that were growing under the governments earlier plan to take down their grow equipment and to buy their weed from them now or they will turn you in to the police. A judge stopped it for now but I would not take any chances. I stayed illegal and am happy for it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 18, 2014)

jingo said:


> If you are in the 3 rd week that tall plant will ruin your whole grow. Ideally that screen would be an even carpet of buds. To get that way you'll need to bend that tall one down under and I still think it will own the tent in the end.
> 
> Was it me I might just yank it lower the light to recommended distance maybe 16" for a 400 hid.
> 
> I think you would end up with a lot better total weight. Imho


 
 When you are in flowering, it is better to raise the other plants to the height of the taller one(s) rather than messing around with bending, IMO.  I think I mentioned this in another thread.  When one plant substantially outgrows others, you need to raise the level of the smaller plants so you have an even canopy.  Otherwise, the problem just compounds itself, the lower plants are getting less light and they continue to fall behind while the taller plants continue to get larger and bushier because the lower plants are so far away from the light and are being shaded.

 Stank--hermies can generally be caused by a number of things, but unstable genetics, IMO, is the greatest cause.  Back several decades ago before the advent of fem seeds, I never saw a hermie.  I have grown off and on since the early 80s and had a garden going virtually all the time since 98 and never saw a hermie until some time around 2004 or 5 (used some bagseed that I got from a friend).  Stress will bring out the hermie gene in unstable genetics....or sometimes it doesn't take stress, they just start popping nanners.  This is the reason that many of us here discourage the use of seeds with the hermie gene.  I never use bagseed and throw away anything that hermies.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 21, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> When you are in flowering, it is better to raise the other plants to the height of the taller one(s) rather than messing around with bending, IMO.  I think I mentioned this in another thread.  When one plant substantially outgrows others, you need to raise the level of the smaller plants so you have an even canopy.  Otherwise, the problem just compounds itself, the lower plants are getting less light and they continue to fall behind while the taller plants continue to get larger and bushier because the lower plants are so far away from the light and are being shaded.
> 
> Stank--hermies can generally be caused by a number of things, but unstable genetics, IMO, is the greatest cause.  Back several decades ago before the advent of fem seeds, I never saw a hermie.  I have grown off and on since the early 80s and had a garden going virtually all the time since 98 and never saw a hermie until some time around 2004 or 5 (used some bagseed that I got from a friend).  Stress will bring out the hermie gene in unstable genetics....or sometimes it doesn't take stress, they just start popping nanners.  This is the reason that many of us here discourage the use of seeds with the hermie gene.  I never use bagseed and throw away anything that hermies.



All super great info, and Goddess is correct, back forty years ago there were very few hermied plants, it is a recessive gene that is brought to the forefront by stress, be it heat, cold, lack of water or pollination...yes thats why the gene is there, if the female is not pollinated (in a natural setting on a non hybridized plant) as a last resort it will develop male flowers and continue to the next generation....selective breeding and hybridization, not to mention the push towards "yy" seeds has made this a problem. Most if not all bag seed (commercial cartel grows) do have this gene now turned on and its part of the active genetic coding, bag seed now is really a crap shoot. I am not sure about breeder recommendations here but... I'm close with Barney's Farm and I have based all my genetic breeding from their stock, I can say for sure they put out stable beans and with favorable phenotypes.


----------

